# UV sterilizer on timer?



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Added a 25 watt Aquastep, looks as if fish are swimming in air, very happy with results.
Got it dialed down to about 150 gph on a 180.
Was thinking about cutting the on time down to extend bulb life.
Any thoughts on how long, or let it run with daytime lights or with night time lights???
Or put it on its own timer???


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

run it when yur lights are onput your lights on for 12 hours and the uv light for 12 hours 
turn it down to about 125 gph


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Works for me will do, just could not see running the UV light 24/7, at $50 a pop.
should get couple years out of bulb running part time.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i just hooked my uv sterilizer up last night went and bout 40 dollars worth of fittings adapter clamps and hose.. already mine is almost cloud free. after this weekend ill be selling it.. if anyone wants it let me know.. it is an awesome 35 watt with QUARTZ sleeve not cheap glass. and mine is all stainless steel , can work on aquariums or ponds.. if youre interested pm me


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

planenut007 said:


> Works for me will do, just could not see running the UV light 24/7, at $50 a pop.
> should get couple years out of bulb running part time.


Don't know what kind of UV sterilizer you have but if you shop around you can get UV bulbs MUCH cheaper. I bought 36W UV bulbs for my turbotwist for $20.35 ea here - http://www.bulbtronics.com/Search-The-W ... HPLL36WTUV .


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for info, I got an Aquastep 25 watt, have not heard anything bad about it, seems to work good water crystal clear in 24 hrs.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Fluorescent bulbs experience more wear at the moment of illumination than over the course of many hours of continuous use... they also use more electricity at the moment of illumination than over the course of many hours of continuous use...

I've discussed this topic with my father at length, who has been a Union electrician since just before electricity was discovered... his suggestion was that running them 12 hours on / 12 hours off would use slightly less electricity over the course of the year and would slightly extend the life of the bulb...

"UV strength" of a UV bulb slowly erodes over time... it doesn't work fine then stop working one day... also keep in mind that the bulb will illuminate (light up) long after the UV strength has completely eroded.

I've read many manufacturer suggestions to replace the bulb after 9 months of continuous use... I personally run most of my UV lights 12 hours on / 12 hours off and replace bulbs yearly (Jan 1 makes an easy date to remember). This approach has severed me well for a few years now...


----------



## pgrommesh (May 10, 2009)

Toby_H said:


> Fluorescent bulbs experience more wear at the moment of illumination than over the course of many hours of continuous use... they also use more electricity at the moment of illumination than over the course of many hours of continuous use...
> 
> I've discussed this topic with my father at length, who has been a Union electrician since just before electricity was discovered... his suggestion was that running them 12 hours on / 12 hours off would use slightly less electricity over the course of the year and would slightly extend the life of the bulb...


They tested this on mythbusters, and it uses somewhere around 30 seconds of electricity at the point of illumination, this was for those large 4 foot bulbs that are usually in ceilings in stores.. all other bulbs they tested used less than 1 second of electricity at the point of illumination.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

what did they do on mythbusters???


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

pgrommesh said:


> Toby_H said:
> 
> 
> > Fluorescent bulbs experience more wear at the moment of illumination than over the course of many hours of continuous use... they also use more electricity at the moment of illumination than over the course of many hours of continuous use...
> ...


Did they test wear and tear on the bulbs? As this is the larger concern in this discussion...

When I suggested to my father (the electrician) that upon elumination the fluorescent lamps only used the equivilant of 30 seconds of power from constant use his reply was "hogwash"... I didn't see the episode therefore cannot debate your claim... and I'm by no means suggesting your wrong... but there is a strong chance there are details that may be different from what they tested and what I or my father are considering...


----------

